# PAIN AFTER GESTONE INJECTION



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi

i am currently on my 4th icsi tx on the 2ww and my dh is doing my gestone jabs for me. 

he does the injection and then the next day my bum cheek is really painful like someone has kicked me and that there is a huge bruise, yet when you look there is nothing to see no bruise. it is so painful that it is uncomfortable to sit down but ok to walk.

i lie on the bed when he does the injection and i checked with the nurse at clinic and she said we were doing it in the correct area on the bum cheek.

has anyone had the same problem or know what we are doing wrong.  

thanks in advance.

queenie x


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

hiya   
those jabs really hurt don't they   i had them on both ICSI cycles and as we got a bfp this time round i was on them for 3 months!!
try warming the ampoule first. i used to find putting it in my bra (kind of under my boob) for 20 minutes or so warmed it up so the liquid wasn't as thick going in and it kind of disperses better under your skin so it's less sore.
does he do a big confident jab? it hurts more if he's hesitant. then a nice smooth press down on the plunger, not too fast or it'll hurt more. afterwards try sitting with a heated wheat bag on the area.
good luck xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you for your reply.

yes i warm the gestone before hand like you said in my bra. will try the wheatsack thanks for the idea. 

the actually jab isn't too bad, it just a little painful after and the next day its really painful. i also massage the area well after to help disperse the oil to stop lumps.

congtrats on your pregnancy and good luck

queenie x


----------

